# Collien Fernandes & Christian Ulmen ~ Sie haben sich heimlich verlobt!



## Mandalorianer (20 Dez. 2010)

*Collien Fernandes & Christian Ulmen ~ Sie haben sich heimlich verlobt!​*

*Erst Ende Oktober gestanden Collien Fernandes und Christian Ulmen gegenüber BUNTE.de:
„Ja, wir sind ein Paar!“ Nun haben sich die beiden allem Anschein
nach sogar still und heimlich verlobt!​*
Was für eine Neuigkeit: Ihre Liebe hat sich ganz still und heimlich angebahnt – und anscheinend ist es für beide mehr als eine Affäre. Glaubt man Facebook, dürfen wir Moderatorin Collien Fernandes (29) und Ulk-Komiker Christian Ulmen (35) gratulieren – denn das Paar hat sich nach gerade mal vier Monaten Beziehung verlobt!

Erst vor ein paar Stunden änderte die hübsche VIVA-Moderatorin ihren Facebook-Status von „in einer Beziehung“ zu „verlobt“. Ein eindeutiges Zeichen dafür, dass die Liebe wie ein Blitz eingeschlagen hat. Und auf Aussagen ihrer Freunde hin, dass man damit keine Scherze mache, schrieb sie nur: „Stimmt!! ... ist auch kein Scher(t)z!! Grüße aus Mauritius!!“

Klingt ganz so, als würde da bald eine Traumhochzeit ins Haus stehen – und das, obwohl Schauspieler Christian Ulmen doch erst im Mai 2010 das Liebes-Aus mit seiner Frau Huberta bekannt gegeben hatte, nach elf Jahren Ehe. Auch Collien Fernandes ist noch gar nicht so lange wieder zu haben gewesen. Sie trennte sich im Juli nach vier Jahren Beziehung von dem ehemaligen Eiskunstlauf-Champion Rico Rex (33).

Jetzt feiern Collien und Christian ihr privates Glück: Viel schöner kann man kaum ins neue Jahr starten. In diesem Sinne: Alles Gute an die zwei Turteltauben!


*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (20 Dez. 2010)




----------



## Buterfly (20 Dez. 2010)

Die Zwei? Hätte ich mir nie gedacht, dass die zusammenpassen


----------



## steven91 (20 Dez. 2010)

echt kranke welt !!!


----------



## noort (21 Dez. 2010)

glaub immer noch an einen pr gag.


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Dez. 2010)

wenn es stimmt, dann ist wieder eine heiße Frau weniger frei .... :thumbup:


----------

